# Virtualisierungssoftware für WinCC flexible, TIA, Step7



## rommel987 (30 Juni 2015)

Hallo,

welche Virtualisierungssoftware (am besten kostenlos) könnt ihr empfehlen? 
Auf den virtuellen Maschinen sollen unterschiedliche Versionen von WinCC flexible, TIA-Portal und Step7 laufen. Eine hardwaremäßige Verbindung von den virtuellen Maschinen zu S7-Steuerungen und Siemens-Panels muss möglich sein.


----------



## Morymmus (30 Juni 2015)

Hallo,

wir haben auf unseren Programmiergeräten VirtualBox laufen, ABER: Bitte prüf vorher, ob Deine Hardware virtualisierungs-fahig ist, wir haben da z.B. Siemens Field PG M3 im Einsatz, bei denen die MPI-Schnittstelle über PCMCIA angebunden sein soll (so hat man mir zumindest gesagt) und diese ist NICHT virtualisierbar! D.h. alle Siemens Programme müssen in das Mutter-Betriebssystem, alle anderen laufen dann in verschiedenen virtuellen Maschinen. Bei uns geht es da hauptsächlich um ungewollte Interferenzen zwischen Software bzw. Versions-ständen.

Gruß

Christian


----------



## blimaa (1 Juli 2015)

Hi

Wir verwenden den VMWare Player. Der wurde auch vom Siemens Support empfohlen. Diesen brauche ich fürs S7 5.5. Verbindung zur SPS über Ethernet läuft ohne Probleme. Weitere Verbindungen brauchte ich bis jetzt noch nie, darum noch nie getestet.

Gruss blimaa


----------



## ChristophD (1 Juli 2015)

blimaa schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Wir verwenden den VMWare Player. Der wurde auch vom Siemens Support empfohlen. Diesen brauche ich fürs S7 5.5. Verbindung zur SPS über Ethernet läuft ohne Probleme. Weitere Verbindungen brauchte ich bis jetzt noch nie, darum noch nie getestet.
> 
> Gruss blimaa


ist aber nicht kostenlos für den kommerziellen Gebrauch


----------



## blimaa (1 Juli 2015)

ah kostenlos muss es auch noch sein


----------



## Morymmus (1 Juli 2015)

Wir hatten damals VMWare Player um die bestehenden Systeme zu virtualisieren, aber Virtualbox läuft - zumindest auf meinem PG - flüssiger.

gesendet von meinem Moto G mit Tapatalk


----------



## david.ka (3 Juli 2015)

Ich verwende VM-Ware Workstation. Die VM an sich, ist z.Z. auf einer externen SSD mit USB3. 
Funktioniert problemlos und sehr schnell. Installiert ist dort das TIA Portal V12 & V13 +  Simatic Manager + WinCC Flex.

Nachteil ist eben, wie bereits oben beschrieben, dass MPI o. Profibus nicht unterstützt wird.


----------



## JesperMP (3 Juli 2015)

Wir verwendet VMware Workstation 10.0. 
Profibus/MPI sollte gehen mit ein USB Adapter, wie 6S7972-0CB20-0XA0. Habe es eigentlich nicht selber probiert, aber generell funktioniert alle USB 2.0 Geräte mit VMware.


----------



## vollmi (3 Juli 2015)

Ich benutze ebenfalls Virtualbox. Läuft stabil und schnell. 
Ethernet ist überhaupt kein Problem. Und für MPI/PB nutze ich den Deltalogic Netlink adapter.

Für Software die auf RS232 angewiesen ist route ich einen USB FTDI RS232 Adapter durch. Ebenfalls ohne probleme (vor allem für DOS software)

mfG René


----------



## UniMog (3 Juli 2015)

VMware Workstation 11

läuft sehr gut..... Kostet aber wenig Geld...... ca. 200 euro also fast geschenkt


----------

